# Plant ID?



## sampimpinthug (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay, so I don't have much information on this plant, other than I had this plant for good six months, I bought this plant in April, this plant was like no ordinary plant it was one of the most exotic plants. It was dark green, didn't require much light. This plant was about 8-10 inches long with an extremely thin and strong stem, almost like a branch. The stem was exactly like a stem of a rose flower, strong like it, but it didn't have any thorns, instead it had some bumps instead of thorns. The stem didn't have any leaves at all, the leaves were all the way on the top. The leaves looked like a weed leaf or like a fern leaf. My betta used to love that plant, he used to lay down on the leaves.

I have been searching for that plant since a month now. What happened to that plant is that it finally got burnt cuz of poor water conditions, i think it produced snails also.

I bought this plant in April from a pet store, they don't know the name, they did say they get all their plants from singapore.

Here is an example picture, the plant doesn't look exactly like this, although the stem is kind of like this except different leaves.









Here is a picture similar to the plant I want:










I really appreciate your help.
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Your drawing looks like a Myriophyllum (water milfoil). Myriophyllum species are often difficult to distinguish.


----------



## sampimpinthug (Nov 19, 2008)

Nope that's not it, the plant I want doesn't have any leaves on the stem. but thanks for the try. I was feeling sad because nobody was replying.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

sampimpinthug said:


>


That is _Myriophyllum spicatum_, common name Spiked Water-Milfoil.

I found it by doing a google image search for the name of the picture you posted, spikew. That led me to this site:

http://www.sip.ie/sip070/Plants.html

That is the website in which the picture you posted is being hosted. Next to the picture is a short paragraph which lists the plant's name in the second sentence.

Running a google image search on the name confirms it.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

sampimpinthug said:


>


The photo you posted is also named. It is Nymphaea20lotus.jpg. That means the plant's name is _Nymphaea lotus_.

Running a quick google search on that brings up this page which confirms it with the picture.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nymphaea_lotus

The common name for the plant is Tiger Lotus or Egyptian White Water-lily. It's from the same family of plants as the Red Tiger Lotus, _Nymphaea zenkeri_.


----------



## SOLOMON (Sep 24, 2006)

This is a crazy stab in the dark

Ranunculus inundatus?

http://www.aquaristik.de/artikel/na02.jpg


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Is this the plant you want? I am confused, because the drawing (second picture) is definitely a Myriophyllum.


----------



## sampimpinthug (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, it is very similar to that except the leaves are different and the stem is extremely thin and stiff.

Although I really appreciate the search, We are sooo close.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I got it, Hold up let me find it.
Nvm I cant find it.

IF anyone of you go to Aquatic Quotient.

There was a thread no sure when. But they posted a plant that looked like a palm tree with a bare stem and leaf on the top.

That looks just like the picture you drew.


----------



## sampimpinthug (Nov 19, 2008)

frozenbarb said:


> I think I got it, Hold up let me find it.
> Nvm I cant find it.
> 
> IF anyone of you go to Aquatic Quotient.
> ...


Exactly, you are on the right track, like a palm tree with a bare stem and a leaf on the top. the stem is really stiff and thin.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, here's my stab at it:

Eichhornia diversifolia?

See here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=95&category=genus&spec=Eichhornia


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

Did anyone see my earlier posts? The plants are already identified. The filenames of the pictures have the plants' names in them.

*The plant below is Myriophyllum spicatum, common name Spiked Water-Milfoil:*



sampimpinthug said:


>


*The plant below is Nymphaea lotus, common name Tiger Lotus or Egyptian White Water-lily.*



sampimpinthug said:


>


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

sampimpinthug said:


>


Notice in the picture, the main stem does not have any leaves, but it has 4 smaller stems per node. These stems carry the leaves.

Here are several pictures of *Myriophyllum spicatum*. Compare the main stem, node stems and then leaf arrangement on the plants below to the picture above.

Very clear picture of the stem, node stems and leaves. Image Source.










Another drawing of the same plant. This one even shows the same plant tips as is in the other picture (middle stem). Image Source.










A third identifying image. Image Source.










Another drawing. Image Source.










And two more pictures. Image Source.


----------



## SOLOMON (Sep 24, 2006)

From my understanding, the original poster was using these pictures as a guide.

Complexity did you read the description posted by the the OP?



> This plant was about 8-10 inches long with an extremely thin and strong stem, almost like a branch. The stem was exactly like a stem of a rose flower, strong like it, but it didn't have any thorns, instead it had some bumps instead of thorns. The stem didn't have any leaves at all, the leaves were all the way on the top.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

SOLOMON said:


> From my understanding, the original poster was using these pictures as a guide.


Yes, that was my understanding too.


----------



## sampimpinthug (Nov 19, 2008)

hey guys you are right, i was using that picture as a guide, although i have found another picture.

This picture of a leaf ressembles to the one i want:










The leaf ressembles to the leaf on the right and on the left not the middle one.

Sam

Thanks for all your replies and help guys, it is really appreciated. I need to find this plant, it is driving me crazy.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Bolbitis heudelotii?

See here:
http://images.google.com/images?q=B...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title












sampimpinthug said:


> hey guys you are right, i was using that picture as a guide, although i have found another picture.
> 
> This picture of a leaf ressembles to the one i want:
> 
> ...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Stem thin and strong, with bumps... leaf like a fern leaf... Maybe this stuff?:
http://atlas.drpez.org/Selaginella-wildenowii
Selaginella willdenowii (in the trade incorrectly spelled wildenowii, with one l) is frequently sold as aquarium plant, but is not aquatic and unsuitable for tanks.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

miremonster said:


> Stem thin and strong, with bumps... leaf like a fern leaf... Maybe this stuff?:
> http://atlas.drpez.org/Selaginella-wildenowii
> Selaginella willdenowii (in the trade incorrectly spelled wildenowii, with one l) is frequently sold as aquarium plant, but is not aquatic and unsuitable for tanks.


Sounds like the winner. If it is then the "rare" "uncommon" threw me off.

If not, I'll take a stab at it.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33843


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello frozenbarb, 
very interesting plant there on aquaticquotient! I'm sure that's also a Selaginella, albeit apparently another species than S. willdenowii. And it produces submerged shoots - that's new for me! On some german forums I've seen pics from S. willdenowii with short submerged shoots, but as far as I know the plants died off after several weeks.


----------



## sampimpinthug (Nov 19, 2008)

miremonster said:


> Stem thin and strong, with bumps... leaf like a fern leaf... Maybe this stuff?:
> http://atlas.drpez.org/Selaginella-wildenowii
> Selaginella willdenowii (in the trade incorrectly spelled wildenowii, with one l) is frequently sold as aquarium plant, but is not aquatic and unsuitable for tanks.


Yes exactly that's it!! You are a genius, and thanks everyone else for their help!! BTW is this even an aquatic plant? Can I put it in my aquarium?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

sampimpinthug said:


> BTW is this even an aquatic plant? Can I put it in my aquarium?


 In my last 2 postings I wrote what I think about its value as aquarium plant.


----------



## Complexity (Aug 11, 2008)

SOLOMON said:


> From my understanding, the original poster was using these pictures as a guide.
> 
> Complexity did you read the description posted by the the OP?
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw that, but I misunderstood what he meant. I thought he was describing the plant in the picture.

Thanks for explaining why the plant ID wasn't what he wanted. I was wondering why he was still looking for an ID after the plants were identified. I thought I was going nuts for a minute! :lol:


----------

